# BadTable Manor says Hello



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello All Fellow Halloweenies,

I look forward to exchanging Haunt-related thoughts, schemes, recipes, evil plots, etc etc etc, with all of you.
See you on the boards!
*bowing deeply*
~Monica, the Lady of the Manor:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Monica, and welcome to the forum. We're glad to share ideas with you as long as we can pick your brain. And maybe pick at your heart, your liver, or anything else we can pick at. Again, welcome.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome BTM. Love the name! Very creative!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, BTM!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hahahahaha! BadTable Manor! Hahaha! That is the best!

I bow to you, miss. I am not worthy of your finely crafted Halloween wordplay. :jol:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome to the forum. Its an awesome site.


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

a most hearty welcome Monica


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome, like the name as well.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome ... 

BTW BTM, I think your table should be punished. It's been a very bad table. A bad, bad table.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Fang you for all your kind words! There are so many friendly and talented bodies here. It's really quite humbling.
BTM was also, until recently, my website. Hope to relaunch sometime once funds become more available, and when I can dig up some fresh ideas. Even had a great logo made by Dave from Grendel's Den.

Now, I must peruse these putrid halls... thank you again for the welcomes!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

So, do your ghosts talk with food in their mouths? And they put their elbows where?

Bad Table Manor. Too funny. 


Welcome, you will fit in well here.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome Monica!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

slimy said:


> So, do your ghosts talk with food in their mouths? And they put their elbows where?
> 
> Bad Table Manor. Too funny.
> 
> Welcome, you will fit in well here.


LOL, yes, they even have their own quote: *lookey down*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Monica, looks like you'll fit right in!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. It's always nice to meet fellow weirdo's, um, er, uh...I mean, Haunters! Pop into chat sometime and join in on the fun!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah yes, I think she fits in nicely!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Monica and welcome to HauntForum! Love your name, BadTable Manor, very funny! For schemes, evil plots (and even recipes) you have definitely come to the right place.*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, love the name!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Monica, glad you signed on!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome BTM...


----------

